# 7th failed ivf what now



## macey1 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have had  4 OE ivf in ireland, 2 oe in gennet & yesterday I got a bfn from my first DE.( 7 fresh cycles )
I have had chg array testing on last oe & had 2 hatching blasts transferred
I had 2 good grade blasts on my recent DE also 1 was hatching. 
I have had endo scratch, 10ml steroids, hcg wash before transfer, clexane, intralipids all added to the mix but still a bfn.
I think I can't just be unlucky and just on the wrong end of the % that fail as someone else suggested on a different forum??
Myself & dh are beyond tears since the previous two cycles
which is worse as we are now bitter & resentful.I am 42 this year which is why we went with DE as we were told it would give us 70% chance. I have had 3 hysto with 3 different doctors & no issues. Dh has had a fragmentation testing & got excellent results. We always had blasts to transfer. We are so worn out with this it has cost us our life savings & we 
also borrowed money to fund it. Nobody other than people that have gone through fertility issues understand the pain you carry around everyday.
I feel if we have another cycle it is like gambling now & there are no guarantee of any results. Going again & hoping to just be lucky is not an option. Sorry for such a rant but we are truly at the end of the road & with no hope left.


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi macey

So sorry to read your post- you really have been through it and this is just a horrible journey. So cruel and unfair. 

Have you had the deeper immune testing done ( dr gorgy in London !?) 

I had all those same things you had in my first 6 cycles, but it was further immune testing and having IVIG transfusions which proved the missing piece of the puzzle for us. 

I know how devastating you will be feeling right now but don't give up!- have you any frosties from your DE cycle? 

Big hugs

Louise.  Xx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Macey - sorry you are going through this.  I am in the same boat and you are right no-one except people also undergoing fertility treatment can understand this.  We too are spent out with no money left.  We'd have to get a loan if we tried again.

As Louise has said - immune testing is important if you have not had it done.  We have and it threw up a small issue although it doesn't necessarily explain why we can't conceive.  But it might throw something up for you.  I resisted having the tests for a long time due to the expense - but my doctor eventually agreed to do them for me.  Some doctors won't understand about the tests - so I think it is important to at least see your consultant at your fertility clinic to ask about them first.

Lots of hugs to you.  It is such a hard thing to be going through.

Red
x


----------



## macey1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for your advice & support girls it means a lot.
I guess I just need time to accept another defeat & decided what is next for us. I think I had too high hopes expecting de to be the missing bit of my puzzle.  
No frosties either louise


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

I hope you can come to some sort of decision Macey.  I haven't managed it yet - our BFN was a week ago.  But I think time out to have a think is a good idea.  It's horrible when it is unexplained as literally you have no explanation at all!

Hugs to you
x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

That is a really informative post gailegegirl !  Fingers crossed for your June cycle.

Red
x


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry de didn't work and feel your pain. If you can find the money to keep going it worked for me on my 8th attempt (3rd de) with humira, neupogen and LIT with dr Gorgy. Pm me if you want more details x


----------



## macey1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Gailgegirl thank you for thaking the time to reply with so much information.
I had read some of your posts Previous & you have great strength & courage to keep going  I hope you get your bfp on cycle as it is well deserved.
I will pm you for some info thanks.
Ivyf thanks for info also. Fair play to you to keep going & delighted you got your bfp. I will pm you for info also.
I guess I am excepting things a bit better as days go on but just need to decide if I have the will power to go through this again.
Thanks again all for you support x


----------

